# Wilkes County



## K80

One doe on opening morning.


----------



## Jubal

I don't think we have tons of Wilkes Co. hunters on here but let's keep this one going this year.  My uncle and his son are bow hunting in the morning, I'll try and post a report.  Good luck, I just hope they got plenty of rain this week.


----------



## lvr4570

I came through Rayle on Hwy 78 yesterday (Fri) and it was pouring buckets around 5:00 pm. We have a Plum Creek lease off Skull Shoals in Wilkes. We are having our annual 'maintenance' work weekend next week, to prepare for gun season. We leave the weeds on the paths/roads during our 'limited shot' bow season. We have all been so busy with work, we haven't had a chance to till or plant yet this year, so we'll be putting in the fall/winter mixes on our few plots. But mainly we'll be cutting down the 5-6' weeds growing on road beds so we can walk through.
There's plenty of sign, but so far, only some does have been seen, but not in range.


----------



## Jubal

Rain did fall I was told.  Two other members reported does, spikes, 6 pts and one nice 8 pt seen today.  Nothing within range.  Most were this morning.  Rain and cooler temps had em moving.  I told them to hang on to that 8 pt until I can get down there!  

We hope to plant the plots in early Oct.


----------



## poohbear

Hi to you all Im a wilkes co. hunter also hunt around Tignall area we also have to get down and plant the fall mix. Just so busy at work seems like time gets harder to come by. Good luck this year.


----------



## cliff from jax

I hunt wilks county got some good trail cam pics shoot two deer this year one buck and a doe  theres been two more bucks and one doe killed so far this year on my club


----------



## frankpell

*wilkes co hunting*

ive got lease buy clarke hill wma. Sat am after all the rain,deer were moving saw big 8pt still in velvet i would have shot,but got busted by 6 does with fawns just my luck!Sat pm an  Sun am an Sunpm no deer just coyotes real bad if i had rifle i would have shot them so this upcomming weekend thats would im going to do some nite hunting for them!!!!!!!


----------



## Forkhorn

Ill be down next weekend to try to stick one with the bow near Rayle, and to get the fall plots in on my land for gun season.


----------



## K80

Anyone have any luck this weekend?  I let a button head and a small doe walk.

Yesterday evening I was to hot and sweaty to sit in the stand so I sat on my 4 wheeler along a power line and watched the food plots on our property and on our neighbors property and saw 10-15.


----------



## Sterlo58

*Wilkes report*

Hunted near Washington this morning. It was real muggy. No deer to be seen. Went to my property in Tignall. Boy we need rain there.


----------



## Sterlo58

*Anybody hunt off of Anthony Shoals Rd*

Anybody hunt off anthony Shoals rd or C. Johnson rd in Tignall. There are a few clubs down that way but I have not met anyone yet. I own a piece of property down there and would like to meet some of the neighboring hunters.


----------



## Jubal

the need for rain is an understatement.    No way I'm wasting money of fall plots if we don't get some more and expect even more.


----------



## TimR

Any of you guys having issues with hogs?  I have several friends in a club outside of Washington and this year the hogs are killing their plots.

tr


----------



## Sterlo58

*Hogs*

We have land outside of washington. Hogs are not bad this year. The dry weather is killing our plots.


----------



## K80

When I left camp, just north of Washington up 44, sat night it was pouring rain but it stopped before I got to henry hill road.  

We have a good many hogs on our lease but they haven't messed with the plots to much, for the most part they stay down around the swamp.

nswells, I know some folks that have a camp down anthony shoals but most of their land was sold off recently to a woman that is against hunting from what I hear.  All they have left is their camp on the river and 50 or so acres that borders the wma.  I did a good bit of rabit hunting there when I was 15-17 and some fishing but only deer hunted their one time.  They used to always see hogs down there.  I've seen several good bucks killed of that land, they wouldn't make the books but were nice deer.


----------



## K80

nswells, where at near washington is your lease?


----------



## Jubal

no sign of many hogs on us this year yet.  they seem to come and go but will do some plot damage if we give them the opportunity.....


----------



## rabbithunter

I am  in 2  clubs one in wilks one in linc.The 1 in wilks\ near holiday park is covered up with hogs.


----------



## Sterlo58

*K80*

Our lease in Washington is off of Lundburg Rd. It is about 5 miles out of town

My land in Tignall is on C.Johnson Rd ( it splits off Anthony Shoals rd ) to the right. I am bordering the WMA


----------



## cliff from jax

*tignall*

I hunt in tignall on welbon hill road we had hogs bad this year had a friend come in with dogs and traps I only have a couple hanging around we need rain bad sat. night rained in tignall but not at the club


----------



## pcann

*Wilkes Hunter*

Hey all  I also hunt in Wilkes County in Tignall. Our club is right off Fishing Creek. Last year we had a bad problem with the hogs untill we killed a bunch off. I haven't seen a one so far this year. 

I'm glad I found this site to keep an eye out on what's happening in the area. 
Happing Hunting all,

Phil


----------



## whithunter

I have land just north of rayle.  I hunted a little last week when it was a little cooler but have not made it back out.  I saw a few does but thats it.  Will be sure to post report (and hopefully a pic. or two LOL) when I make it back out.  Anyone tried the possum cafe in Rayle.  If not you need to.  They have a  lot of stuff on their menu.


----------



## Jubal

i'm glad this thread is going good. let's keep it rollin!  be sure to "subscribe to thread" so you can keep up when someone posts an update.  i'm headed down this weekend to do a little work, may hunt one sitting but I doubt it.


----------



## K80

There were 5 hogs killed at the hunting club this weekend, 4 male and 1 female.  I swear the deer know when you are deer hunting.  I didn't see any while I had my bow but saw two small 6s and a few does while I was hog hunting.  

On my way home I saw where someone either hit a hog with their car or dumped one on the side of 17 across the road from the cattle ranch with the white fence a few miles north of Tignall.  It is the second one I have saw on the side of the road on my way home since deer season started.

Anyone have any luck deer hunting?


----------



## Clint Shook

... very dry last weekend but hopefully things will go well this weekend.


----------



## pcann

Yeh I'm hoping to finally make it to my club this weekend. 
With the moon the way it was this past week , I wonder if the deer will move at their normal times.


----------



## pcann

By the way I'm hunting off Sandtown and Jones Chappell RD. Fishing Creek Hunting Club  Also on the Danner Farm.


----------



## WOOD 270

*Wilkes county*

Im Hunting In Washington County. Just Got Land About 2months Ago. Hunted 1 Time So Dry,acorn Crop Looks Bad,seen Some Hog Sign.the Land Is Near Clarks Hill Wma.is There Agood Deer Population In This Area.


----------



## Jubal

wilkes gettin any rain?


----------



## dutchman

Jubal said:


> wilkes gettin any rain?



We'll see in the morning. Weather.com says yes, but very little.

Our lease is on Sandtown Road just outside of Tignall. I don't bowhunt, so obviously, I haven't anything to report, but in about another week, I hope that'll change.


----------



## whithunter

No measurable rain in the Rayle area as of 10:00 this morning.  Just a few sprinkles here and there.  We need it bad.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

I hunt right across the line in Lincoln Co.  I'm out on Metasville Rd so the folks on Sandtown Rd are no more than 15 minutes from me.  I'll just post updates in this thread instead of starting on for Lincoln since we're all so close.


----------



## K80

Looking forward to your reports from the field Doc


----------



## dutchman

No rain to amount to anything at all in the Tignall area as far as I can tell at the lease. No mud puddles, no progress in the little food plot, no nothing.


----------



## Jubal

no rain, went down for a workday this weekend.  dry as dust.  saw some good buck sign though!


----------



## roadmap

*To Dry, To Hot in Tignal!*



Been out at our lease the last three weekends.  A few rubbed trees but no visual on any bucks (owner has seen the big 8 pt. he does every year).  Perssimons look good and plenty and a few trees look to have a descent amount of acorns.  We planted six fall plots.  Only two look very good.  It happened to be the first two we planted three weeks ago when it rained right after we planted.  The other plots our bone dry.  We need to pray for rain to feed those little deer so the can grow up to be fat hefers that our worth harvesting.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

saw a couple of immature bucks, a 6 and a small 8, over the weekend.  Promise for the future.  Hope our neighbors will give them a break for a year or two.  

Of course, it was dry, and should remain that way, with only a slight chance this Wednesday for showers.


----------



## pcann

Well saw one doe around 8:00AM on Saturday. Did some scouting and found a couple nice rubs so I know there is a big guy around.
We planted again this weekend hoping for rain but ony saw 2 drops. 

Lets all pray for rain!!!


----------



## Jubal

we decided to totally pass on planting food plots this year due to the drought.  Normally we sow about 3-4 acres total, just thought it to be a waste of money.  We still got buck sign, I aint worried.  I'm due a goodun for sure.


----------



## dutchman

Does anyone have a deer processor in the Wilkes/Elbert/Franklin county area that they'd care to recommend? Saturday's coming and I'm feelin' lucky!


----------



## Boudreaux

There's one on Hwy 78 just west of Washington - D&B I believe, that I've used before.  I was hunting off 378 then and it was on the way home.

I've also used one down in Sharon, GA.  They were better but not as convenient.

I'm hunting in Thomson now, and used one in Boneville last time.  Didn't like the way they packaged it.  Hopefully I'll be needing to check out a new one soon.


----------



## K80

It was raining at Henry Hill Road at about 7 last night, it wasn‘t heavy when I went through but it rained pretty good in Elbert. I don't know if the good rain went south from Elbert to Wilkes or if it went east to SC.


----------



## Jubal

We can only hope it rained some.  I process my own deer so I'm no help finding a processor.


----------



## Howard Roark

K80shooter said:


> It was raining at Henry Hill Road at about 7 last night, it wasn‘t heavy when I went through but it rained pretty good in Elbert. I don't know if the good rain went south from Elbert to Wilkes or if it went east to SC.



Our property on Henry Hill was dry as a bone this morning.  Heard 5 or 6 shots.


----------



## dutchman

Sounded like a young war down my way, but they didn't sound like muzzleloader shots. Very dry around Tignall. Very pleasant morning to be in the woods.


----------



## Jubal

Seen a good number of deer on Saturday between the 4 of us on our property.  One shooter but I couldn't get a clean shot, plenty other small bucks and a few does.  No kills.  Weather was great but still very dry.


----------



## whithunter

Hunted a few days this week.  Been seeing a good many deer.  Several of the red oaks and water oaks are dropping.  The deer are hitting a couple of the food plots real good. Not sure what they are eating as bad as they look.  Hopefully they will perk up a little if we get some rain.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

I believe Lincolnton got rain yesterday morning about 8 and afternoon about 5:30 or 6 til about 9PM.  Not positive on exactly how much, but some is better than none.  Maybe it'll make for a last-second spring up for some of our food plots.  Supposed to be clear and about 53 in the morning.  If any of you Wilkes Co folks go into Lincolnton to eat or anything you might catch us at the Hardees, but thats only if my grandmother isn't cooking...  I'm sending up a prayer that God will ease Grandmama Dot's arthritis a little bit and she'll feel like throwing down...   Good luck tomorrow morning folks.


----------



## dbone

I took a tall tined big bodied spike on opening day of ML season on the Tignall property and saw two does that were taken on the Rayle property (one by bow ) I've stayed home this weekend to help the wife with some work but I just talked with the guys and they said nothing but rain was falling and even the squirrells weren't coming out


----------



## dbone

Processors ?? I've never used them but at the light in Tignall coming south , Turn right ( you'll see the cumback cafe on the left) , Go out that road about a mile and there is a processor on the right , I asked a local about them once and they snickered that the fella uses a chainsaw ??? Maybe thats why I've never used em


----------



## Jubal

At the house the weekend, but club members (we only got 4 total) seen plenty today.  About 10+ does and one decent 6 pt but he gets a pass for us.  One hunter did have a buck stroll in on him at dark gruntin and carryin on, but it was too dark to see his head.  I'll be headed down next week, I hope to drop a bigun.


----------



## lvr4570

Went out yesterday. We saw several small does and a couple of spikes. Nobody was being chased.  In the afternoon I jumped 3 does that were just lying around in our dry creek bed. Two of the does were monstrous with serious gray, almost white faces, which I think means they're fairly old. All three were shooters, but I couldn't get the shot angle. Then I thought I would stand there for a little bit and see if something with antlers would show up. Nothing else came by, but for a piece of property that only produced one deer last, we were all very excited about what was seen. 
Maybe this week we'll be able to get out during the week for an afternoon for a follow up. 
We heard over 30 shots around our property up until about 5:00pm. 
None of them were from us. We're saving our ammo for a big'un, you know? 

Anybody in Wilkes knock one down this weekend?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Over in Lincoln Co. I saw 2 in the morning, including one tall racked 4 pointer, and 2 does in the evening, one of which is now dead 

My brother in law saw 4 in the morning and 1 that evening as well.  My Dad also had one blowing at him when he got in the stand in the morning, bad wind.  So overall, we saw 10 deer between the 3 of us on just 50 acres.

I counted at least 30 shots, but my cousin just up the road said he counted 48 saturday morning.

The deer moved throughout the day.  We saw deer at 7:25a, 8:30a, 9a, 5:30p, and 6:45p.


----------



## Jubal

I wanted to give a quick update on our club.

The bucks were on their feet some until it got warmer yesterday with a little response to rattling horns.

I plan to hunt early part of next week and most of full first week of November.  I'm putting my bets on that week according to what has been happening on our land so far.  Trying to catch them chasing and moving during daylight hours.

I have never used a decoy...they seem way to expensive for their limited use on our thick land.


----------



## Dupree

we are going to hunt with a buddy off of hwy 17 just north of washington this weekend. He said he had a small buck grunting and chasing does saturday, and watched two 1 1/2yr olds fight under neath his stand. Saw 10+ deer per hunt, he said he wants me to thin out some of there does. Ill post any success when we return on sunday.


----------



## Howard Roark

Little rain on the Borad River and Henry Hill road.  Food plots are still dusty.


----------



## hicktownboy

Hello Everyone! I am huntin in Wilkes for my first season.  Property on skull shoals road.  I was just wondering what you guys shoot down there.  I came from Harris county which was a trophy county.  I don't shoot small bucks, I like to let them grow.  What is ya'lls opinion?  I hunted a lot during bow season.  Does anyone besides me bow hunt down there?  Seemed like no one else bow hunts.  It sounded like a war on opening day of rifle season.  Seen some but waiting til after the rut to shoot does.  When is the normal rut close to Washington?  Thanks for the help guys and SHOOT LOUD, but let them grow first!


----------



## Jubal

hicktownboy said:


> Hello Everyone! I am huntin in Wilkes for my first season.  Property on skull shoals road.  I was just wondering what you guys shoot down there.  I came from Harris county which was a trophy county.  I don't shoot small bucks, I like to let them grow.  What is ya'lls opinion?  I hunted a lot during bow season.  Does anyone besides me bow hunt down there?  Seemed like no one else bow hunts.  It sounded like a war on opening day of rifle season.  Seen some but waiting til after the rut to shoot does.  When is the normal rut close to Washington?  Thanks for the help guys and SHOOT LOUD, but let them grow first!



This is my 13th season in Wilkes.  It's a good county to hunt.  Plenty of good bucks in certain areas.  But, still lots of hunters I think that shoot anything.  My club has been passing all small bucks for about 5 yrs now.  Seeing some big boys over the past couple years and taking some as well.  

Good luck!


----------



## dutchman

Got a call from my buddy down at the lease today at around noon. Two deer shot today, one 6 pointer and one doe. Both were killed mid-morning. More details as I get them.

Too bad I was stuck at home doing chores today.


----------



## hicktownboy

Jubal said:


> This is my 13th season in Wilkes.  It's a good county to hunt.  Plenty of good bucks in certain areas.  But, still lots of hunters I think that shoot anything.  My club has been passing all small bucks for about 5 yrs now.  Seeing some big boys over the past couple years and taking some as well.
> 
> Good luck!



Where is your club at?  Going to have any openings next year?  Gotta love a QDMA club.


----------



## Jubal

hicktownboy said:


> Where is your club at?  Going to have any openings next year?  Gotta love a QDMA club.



We're a low number club of just family.  Only have 4 members, been that way for the 13 years we've hunted GA.


----------



## Dupree

saw 20 deer over the weekend. two spikes, two 4 pointers, a 7 pointer, three 8 pointers, one 10 pointer, and 11 does/yearlings. Shot one doe, only the 10 was a shooter buck and couldnt get a shot. My fiance saw 10 does/yearlings, and killed one doe. My buddy that we were hunting with saw 12 does/yearlings, several small bucks, and three different 8's. He killed a 17" wide 8 pointer this morning. We had a great weekend.


----------



## hicktownboy

4x4tacomasd said:


> saw 20 deer over the weekend. two spikes, two 4 pointers, a 7 pointer, three 8 pointers, one 10 pointer, and 11 does/yearlings. Shot one doe, only the 10 was a shooter buck and couldnt get a shot. My fiance saw 10 does/yearlings, and killed one doe. My buddy that we were hunting with saw 12 does/yearlings, several small bucks, and three different 8's. He killed a 17" wide 8 pointer this morning. We had a great weekend.



Sounds like you had one heck of a weekend.  Where about in Wilkes are you huntin?


----------



## Dupree

hicktownboy said:


> Sounds like you had one heck of a weekend.  Where about in Wilkes are you huntin?



We did have a great weekend. The property is north of washington.  I saw at least 25 scrapes over the weekend, but all the bucks I saw and the one my buddy killed did not have black hocks or swollen necks. I have over 15 minutes of video footage of the seven pointer that I saw. It was about the same size as this 8 (which was very young, but his biggest deer to date), just missing a browtine. I told him that I wouldnt shoot any bucks unless they were bigger than what I have on the wall. We are going back in december. I love having a friend who's daddy owns 1000 acres. 

Sorry about the gut bucket in the pic. Its in both of the pics that I took.


----------



## hicktownboy

Nice deer.  Glad somebody is seeing bucks, I'm having trouble finding them.  Sign everywhere and plenty of trail cam pictures (one shown).  I am huntin on skull shoals road.  Did the young lady take the 2 does?


----------



## Dupree

She killed one of them saturday evening, I killed the other one saturday morning.


----------



## whithunter

Been seeing a few scrapes and a few more rubs turning up on my land.  I sat on a plot Sat. evening and saw 14 deer. A 7pt. that I see everytime I sit there, a 6 pt., a spike and the rest does and yearlings.  I usually see the best rutting activity in my area from Nov. 4 - Nov. 15.  Should get good in about a week.


----------



## K80

4x4tacomasd said:


> We did have a great weekend. The property is on hwy. 17 just north of washington a mile or two.  I saw at least 25 scrapes over the weekend, but all the bucks I saw and the one my buddy killed did not have black hocks or swollen necks. I have over 15 minutes of video footage of the seven pointer that I saw. It was about the same size as this 8 (which was very young, but his biggest deer to date), just missing a browtine. I told him that I wouldnt shoot any bucks unless they were bigger than what I have on the wall. We are going back in december. I love having a friend who's daddy owns 1000 acres.
> 
> Sorry about the gut bucket in the pic. Its in both of the pics that I took.



Congrats on the buck, although he does look a lot like the one I let walk opening day.  The one you killed may be a just a little bigger though.  If I'm not mistaken the land you were hunting borders my clubs, although we don't enter our land from Hwy 17 we enter it from Billy Lindsey Road.  If we don't border we are very close.


----------



## Dupree

K80shooter said:


> Congrats on the buck, although he does look a lot like the one I let walk opening day.  The one you killed may be a just a little bigger though.  If I'm not mistaken the land you were hunting borders my clubs, although we don't enter our land from Hwy 17 we enter it from Billy Lindsey Road.  If we don't border we are very close.



I did not kill that deer, my buddy (whose land it is) killed it.


----------



## MonroeTaco

We've got 300 acres on hwy. 78 in Aonia about a mile east from the motocross. ALOT of scrapes, ALOT of sign, but only a few deer seen. We've got 14 members and we had 7 on opening weekend and 3 this weekend-nobody's huntin!! I missed a doe about 9:45 a.m Saturday. Hunted all day-9 am to dark- and didn't see anything other than that doe. Left Saturday night and passed over a dozen deer grazing on the sides of 78 between Washington and Athens between 9 and 10 pm.


----------



## lonesome dove

It's neat to see this many people on here that hunt in Wilkes. I've hunted the same property in Wilkes for the past 15 years.


----------



## hicktownboy

Anybody been huntin this week?  Should we expect rut activity this weekend?  Any good bucks out roaming around?  Headed down tomorrow, will post results when returning on Sunday.  Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Jubal

Hunted Monday and Tuesday of this week.  Dead...saw only 1 deer from the stand.  It was a buck but low light kept me from seeing just what kind of buck.  I hope next week is much better.


----------



## lvr4570

Went out Sunday and it not a great day. Being a 'new guy' at hunting, I've heard too many interpretations of the hunting rules. I received a fairly expensive lesson from our Wilkes County Enforcement Officer. 
I hunt from a blind and I had been in the blind for about 2 hours and the coffee had to go somewhere. I stepped out of my blind about 8:30 and walked 10' over to the tree line to 'irrigate', and before I can begin, I look over and see the man with the badge.
We greet other and he asks me for my license, etc. I get it out of my blind and then he asks me where my orange vest is. Also in my blind. The law says, "worn at all times"...(Even in a blind or a stand) ... $96.00 
Then he asks me about some salt blocks on another road, through a thicket no human can get through, and tells me it's sitting off the side of the road and it's 175 yards from my blind, "hunting over bait or within 200 yards"...$204.00 
I wanted to argue, and couldn't, because the guys in the club that put out the salt said it wouldn't be a big deal.   The officer was very respectful and to top it off, said he had been wanting to meet us (inspect us) for the last couple of years, but no one was ever hunting when he was in the area. That day, I left the gate open...  
Not only did he know the location of that salt block, he told me of 4 others in places I had never been.  This guy even has every stand (7) on his GPS and knows approximately when they were moved or put in. That's a lot of research.
So after he instructed me to get all the blocks up, I got in the truck and found them exactly where he said they were. Of course, most of them were located downhill.   
He also told me where he had seen the most sign on the property (where no one else had put a stand) and said to stay away from the 'other' places for 10 days, but not to worry, because he hadn't seen anything there, anyway!  My own DNR Guide Service!

Nothing 'priceless' about this story.... The other guys are willing to help me on the salt block fine.
I may be new at hunting, but I will be making my own 'interpretation' of the rules in the future. 

By the way, I finally got to 'irrigate' about 11:00


----------



## hicktownboy

What a story.  I knew someone one time that was huntin a clear cut and when they climnbed their stand tied their orange vet on the stand to use it as cover, and yeah the game warden showed up.  It was a few years back, think his ticket was 70 something.  You live and learn.  You can pick up a Regulation Book at any Wal-Mart.


----------



## Jubal

lvr4570 said:


> Went out Sunday and it not a great day. Being a 'new guy' at hunting, I've heard too many interpretations of the hunting rules. I received a fairly expensive lesson from our Wilkes County Enforcement Officer.
> I hunt from a blind and I had been in the blind for about 2 hours and the coffee had to go somewhere. I stepped out of my blind about 8:30 and walked 10' over to the tree line to 'irrigate', and before I can begin, I look over and see the man with the badge.
> We greet other and he asks me for my license, etc. I get it out of my blind and then he asks me where my orange vest is. Also in my blind. The law says, "worn at all times"...(Even in a blind or a stand) ... $96.00
> Then he asks me about some salt blocks on another road, through a thicket no human can get through, and tells me it's sitting off the side of the road and it's 175 yards from my blind, "hunting over bait or within 200 yards"...$204.00
> I wanted to argue, and couldn't, because the guys in the club that put out the salt said it wouldn't be a big deal.   The officer was very respectful and to top it off, said he had been wanting to meet us (inspect us) for the last couple of years, but no one was ever hunting when he was in the area. That day, I left the gate open...
> Not only did he know the location of that salt block, he told me of 4 others in places I had never been.  This guy even has every stand (7) on his GPS and knows approximately when they were moved or put in. That's a lot of research.
> So after he instructed me to get all the blocks up, I got in the truck and found them exactly where he said they were. Of course, most of them were located downhill.
> He also told me where he had seen the most sign on the property (where no one else had put a stand) and said to stay away from the 'other' places for 10 days, but not to worry, because he hadn't seen anything there, anyway!  My own DNR Guide Service!
> 
> Nothing 'priceless' about this story.... The other guys are willing to help me on the salt block fine.
> I may be new at hunting, but I will be making my own 'interpretation' of the rules in the future.
> 
> By the way, I finally got to 'irrigate' about 11:00



i feel sorry for ya, but that's one good story!  welcome to deer hunting....now go kill one


----------



## K80

4X4tacomasd, check with your friend and see if they had any luck today.  I heard several shots from their way and saw the lights on through the woods when I went by.  Doesn't their gate have B&D Pines or something along those lines on it?


----------



## Dupree

K80shooter said:


> 4X4tacomasd, check with your friend and see if they had any luck today.  I heard several shots from their way and saw the lights on through the woods when I went by.  Doesn't their gate have B&D Pines or something along those lines on it?



yes, but his cousin usually goes during the week, b/c he is going to school at some college that is close by.  I'll call and ask today.


----------



## Dupree

K80shooter said:


> 4X4tacomasd, check with your friend and see if they had any luck today.  I heard several shots from their way and saw the lights on through the woods when I went by.  Doesn't their gate have B&D Pines or something along those lines on it?



His cousin and one of his friends both killed good bucks, a big 8 and a big 9. He said that they are much larger than the one that is pictured above. I'll be going back out there next weekend, CANT WAIT!


----------



## hicktownboy

They had more luck than I did!  I think I am just gonna spend the rest of the year bow huntin in Fulton.  I see more and bigger deer there.  I hunted 5 hours Friday morning.  Saw 1 yearling.  Hunted 4 hours Friday evening, saw a coyote.  Hunted 5 and half hours Saturday morning, saw 2 does.  Hunted 3 and half hours Saturday evening, saw nothing.  My dad who was huntin with me, saw a few does and heard a buck running and grunting, but never saw it.  You guys still think its pre-rut or did we just miss it?  Does nobody wait to shoot does til after the rut anymore?  It sounded like a war Friday evening, and pretty much all day Saturday.  Stopped by the processor.  He said he took in about 60 does and 7 bucks.  I think you are just plain stupid to shoot a doe this time of year, UNLESS you shot the doe the buck was chasing.  Well this maybe my first and last year huntin in Wilkes.  I am in the market to  grow big deer, just don't think that is happening where I am at.  Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## K80

4x4tacomasd said:


> His cousin and one of his friends both killed good bucks, a big 8 and a big 9. He said that they are much larger than the one that is pictured above. I'll be going back out there next weekend, CANT WAIT!



Tell them congrats.  If they have any pics I would like to see them.  

Do they QDM?  We only shot 8 points or better, two of us will only shoot a buck that we plan to put on the wall.  I think one other guy is the same way but the other two I'm not sure about.

Also let them know that there is a pack of dogs roaming around near their land,  I saw around six of them.  All but one is yellow and the other is brown.  They have a short stocky build to them, kinda like a hog dog.  None of them have collars and when I tried to call them to me they ran so as far as I know they are wild dogs.  If you find out they are pets let me know otherwise next time I see them .


----------



## K80

If they don't want their pics on the net you could pm them to me and they will stay private.


----------



## dutchman

Lots of deer movement on our lease on Saturday. All of our members who were hunting saw deer except one guy. One buck was killed Friday evening. It's hocks were dark and stinky, but there was no other evidence of rutting activity this weekend.


----------



## lonesome dove

We had a great weekend. We finally got more than 3 people in the woods at one time! One little lady shot her 1st deer Friday afternoon. And we ended up shooting 9 deer, including my best buck to date a great 9 pointer.


----------



## hicktownboy

Glad you guys saw some deer.  The club that backs up to my property must shoot anything that walks I heard 18 shots between Friday evening and Saturday evening.   It kills me that I let so many small bucks walk during bow season and now I believe they are all getting blasted.  Congrats on the good buck lonesome dove!  Any QDM club going to have any openings next year?  I only shoot mountable bucks.  PM me if you have a club or a lease.


----------



## Dupree

K80shooter said:


> If they don't want their pics on the net you could pm them to me and they will stay private.



I have not seen them myself, but I will post some pics from this coming up weekend. He said that the big 8 pointer was 17" wide, with good mass, and 10" bladed g2's. Did you see any chasing this past weekend? Thats what Im hoping is going on this weekend when Im down there.


----------



## cliff from jax

ur club had a good weakend 2 nice 8pointers my nephew seven years old killed his first deer big doe another little guy killed his first buck a big spike every body saw deer but me been hunting with my daughter she wants a good buck lots of waiting and the guy that got the tickets was mans name bob holly


----------



## pcann

*It's on at our club*

Two big ones killed by the same guy about 20 minutes apart from each other out of the same stand.

10 pointer and a nice 8 pointer taken this morning. From what I'm being told they were in full rut. Smelling and swollen necks.


----------



## Jubal

Had somone on my club since Saturday.  Seeing plenty of does (still with fawns and in groups) and a few small bucks.  Nothing worth shooting yet.  I'm hoping this cold snap on Wed and Thurs helps.

pcann, them bucks doing anything special when they were shot (chasing, scraping, etc)?


----------



## K80

4x4tacomasd said:


> I have not seen them myself, but I will post some pics from this coming up weekend. He said that the big 8 pointer was 17" wide, with good mass, and 10" bladed g2's. Did you see any chasing this past weekend? Thats what Im hoping is going on this weekend when Im down there.



I did see a 3 or 4 point chasing a doe, his glands were just starting to turn.  I saw a nice little 8 that wanted to be a nine real bad and his only interest was in the acorns I was hunting over, I didn't think to look at his tarsal glands.  I saw plenty of does just browsing around.

Tell your buddies that I want to swap some of the small bucks we have for some of their big bucks.  I know that I've saw at least 8 different small bucks maybe more and nothing worth shooting.  I just got my camcorder today so maybe the big one is waiting to get shot on film.

Also, tell them to shoot all those dogs so I don't have to scare off the big boy while shooting at mutts.


----------



## pcann

*bucks chasing does*

The weekend before last I had a 4 pointer HOT on a does tail for 5 minutes in my area. She wanted nothing to do with him. Her ears were pointed back and her tail was tucked the entire time he was chasing her. 

As far as the 2 bucks just killed this weekend I believe they were alone. 

I'll find out more this next weekend and follow up with you.

Pcann Out!


----------



## pcann

*Fishing Creek*

Hey is anyone else hunting on or by Fishing Creek?


----------



## MonroeTaco

Shot a spike Saturday at 10 am. Club president shot a nice 8 pointer about 8:15 am. While walking back to get my ATV around 11:00, I jumped a MONSTER buck, but I wasn't fast enough to get my gun off my shoulder. One of our members was walking back from the hunt along hwy. 78 and noticed buzzards on the side of the road, he went over and found a real nice 8 pointer that apparently had been hit by a car a few days before. We fought off the buzzards and cut off his head. Boy that was NASTY!! Another member got in his stand around 4:00 Saturday evening and looked down to see another nice (dead) 8 pointer laying about 30 yards from his stand. The neighbors had shot him that morning and couldn't find him. He found them so they could retrieve their deer. That same member then shot a nice 7 pointer in the same stand Sunday morning after being in his stand for 20 minutes. A heck of an eventful weekend.


----------



## electricanhunter

*buck*

hey monroe, was that buck outside of lexington going toward rayle.  I saw a big bodied deer laying beside the road.


----------



## hicktownboy

monroe- why you shooting spikes when you have big deer in the area?


----------



## MonroeTaco

electricanhunter said:


> hey monroe, was that buck outside of lexington going toward rayle.  I saw a big bodied deer laying beside the road.



Nope, it was about 8 miles outside Washington on 78 going towards Thomson.


----------



## MonroeTaco

hicktownboy said:


> monroe- why you shooting spikes when you have big deer in the area?



Cause I can. I didn't see the top of his head-just ears and a body. Heck, after having 4 nice bucks on the property this weekend (2 were already dead) I kinda feel bad...NOT. I'm gonna git The Beast next time, I'll be ready for him. DOWN GOES FRAZIER!!!


----------



## Dupree

K80shooter said:


> I did see a 3 or 4 point chasing a doe, his glands were just starting to turn.  I saw a nice little 8 that wanted to be a nine real bad and his only interest was in the acorns I was hunting over, I didn't think to look at his tarsal glands.  I saw plenty of does just browsing around.
> 
> Tell your buddies that I want to swap some of the small bucks we have for some of their big bucks.  I know that I've saw at least 8 different small bucks maybe more and nothing worth shooting.  I just got my camcorder today so maybe the big one is waiting to get shot on film.
> 
> Also, tell them to shoot all those dogs so I don't have to scare off the big boy while shooting at mutts.



I need to get a cord for my camcorder to load videos on my computer so I can put some footage on here. I videotaped over 30 minutes worth of deer the last time I was out there, and I will have the camera with me this weekend. Did yall have a hog problem over the last year. They are gone off of my buddies place now, but that was after 30-40 were shot or trapped. I was up there in april and saw probably 50 hogs, but they seem to have left now. I'm so pumped up to go out there this weekend. Im gonna hold out for one at least 125" (hopefully )


----------



## Howard Roark

I killed this 8 yesterday.  It was showing signs of rutting.  Another member killed an 8 yesterday which was showing signs as well.  I think next week will be the peak for us.


----------



## Jubal

Bucks went down for us last week.  That cold front helped drop an 8 and a big 9.  Both rutting, 8 chasing does, 9 was a very mature deer all rutted and stinking.  9 came to a grunt call near some fresh scrapes.


----------



## Dupree

*decent weekend*

I heard lots of grunting and chasing this weekend. I saw plenty of deer, and this buck chased a doe by me this morning around 10:00am. If I had to do it over again I would let him walk, but he looked bigger busting out of the swamp chasing that doe than he did once he hit the ground. His hocks were not black, and his neck wasnt very swollen, although his hocks were wet and stunk a little.

I met k80shooter and it was nice having another person to grill out with and tell stories. When you hang around the porch with the same people all the time you run out of new stories to tell and hear.


----------



## hicktownboy

Not a bad buck at all! Seen lots of deer this weekend.  5 Saturday morning, including a small 4 point chasing a doe.  8 Saturday evening, all does.  None Sunday morning, but heard some grunting.  Stayed to hunt Sunday evening, saw 3 does, and right at dark a nice buck that came in grunting.  If I could have seen a any vitals I would have taken him, but it was too dark.


----------



## K80

That picture does that deer justice.  It was nice meeting yall this weekend.  Thanks for letting me cook out and shoot the bull with yall, it sure beat sitting at camp by myself Saturday night.  Here is a link to the first footage I got with my cam.  It’s not the best but it’s a start.  I’m going to have to find me a new arm to attach to the tree or modify the one I have to work smoother. http://teampeachstate.com/forum/index.php?topic=221.0

Be sure to give me a shout when yall are back in town.


----------



## lonesome dove

anyone on here hunt near Aonia road?


----------



## MonroeTaco

lonesome dove said:


> anyone on here hunt near Aonia road?



Very close.I'm about 3/4 a mile from the church on 78 goin towards Thomson. We used to have some land off of some dirt road off of Aonia Rd.


----------



## lonesome dove

was the dirt road Shank road?


----------



## MonroeTaco

It was just about across the street from Shank rd. It went from Aonia rd.to 378. Our landowner lives down there off Reynold's Rd.


----------



## lonesome dove

10-4
It's neat seeing who's close to us. I'll be wearing my Woodys hat when we go to La Cabana's and to The Home Cafe!


----------



## MonroeTaco

lonesome dove said:


> 10-4
> It's neat seeing who's close to us. I'll be wearing my Woodys hat when we go to La Cabana's and to The Home Cafe!



I'll have to try La Cabanas. We usually go to Thomson for restaurants. Bout the only time I come into Washington is Ingles or McDonalds or the liquor store or to and from home. We used to hit the KFC and Hardees before they shut down.


----------



## hicktownboy

La Cabanas is pretty good.  I prefer the Zaxbys myself.  I refuse to ever go back to that McDonalds.  Took me 35 minutes to get my food one night.


----------



## lonesome dove

Ingles has a good lunch too. It is also cheap! 

I just wish I could get more than 2 hunters in the woods at once. Our club has 10 members and at most 4 show up for one hunt!


----------



## hicktownboy

Ill join u! How far out of Washington are you?


----------



## MonroeTaco

Heck, we've got 14 members and there's usually only 5 or 6 every weekend. Zaxby's is alright but Thomson's got everything. Sometimes we get the Krystal's hankerin' and gotta make the trip, plus they've got a super Wal-mart and a real hardware store. I do love Washington, I wish they'd open up another club like Bootlegger's several years back. That place was kickin!


----------



## lonesome dove

hunted Friday am & pm (9 1/2 hours)
hunted Saturday am & pm (7 1/2 hours)

Didn't see a single deer. This is the first weekend all season that I have been skunked!

 next weekend will be better.


----------



## hicktownboy

lonesome dove- I stayed home this weekend cause I have some family coming in. Sure glad I did.  Check out the thread:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=150276


----------



## lonesome dove

I saw that! Congats.

If you want to go down one weekend just let me know. We've got plenty of room.


----------



## hicktownboy

lonesome dove said:


> I saw that! Congats.
> 
> If you want to go down one weekend just let me know. We've got plenty of room.



I will be down Thursday evening through Sunday.  I know there are normally a lot of people huntin the weekend of Thanksgiving, so if you go too many folks I understand.  I got a stand down there so I cant complain.  Thanks.


----------



## Jubal

two hunters on the club this weekend, only one spike seen total....


----------



## MonroeTaco

2 hunters in club this weekend, not much activity. Only saw 1 small 6 pointer and a doe too far to shoot. Didn't hear many shots all weekend.I spent a total of 12 hours in the woods.


----------



## Jubal

my only guess for the lull this weekend is the deer are breeding now and the chasing is over.  if so, that was a quick rut it seemed.


----------



## whithunter

Got a good 10 pt. Wed evening at 5:20pm.  He was slipping through some thick planted pines.  Not sure if he was cruising or not.  Neck was very swoll. Hocks were stained but not real bad.  I hunted all last week in Wilkes and things seemed to peak out in my neck of the woods on Monday and Tuesday.   Wed, Thurs, Fri, movement slowed up considerably.  Will post pics when I get them.


----------



## lonesome dove

The good news is, if they are breeding now, they should be back on the move by this Friday. Especially after the rain on Thursday and a cold front moving in behind it. If the rut is over, it was quick and quiet.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

I hunted over the line in Lincoln this past weekend.  Saw zero.  Dad did kill a big doe and she looked like she had already been bred.


----------



## lonesome dove

we just got back from eating in Winder. The rut must still be on in Barrow county! We saw an 8 pointer trailing a doe just outside Ft. Yargo. He was about 13 inches wide. He'll get smoked in a couple of weeks if he keeps that up.


----------



## BowSniper

We had them rutting the first two weekends in November, which is pretty standard for our property,based on history of hunting the property for the past 15 years. The first weekend I had three bucks trolling around my stand and one crossed the bed of two does that I had seen on the way in and he was intent on following their trail. Later that morning I called in a young buck using the can. 
The second weekend, my hunting partner scored big by taking our 2007 target deer for the property. This buck was chasing does out in one of our pasture. Jeremy (my partner) also had a button head tailing a doe under him. Here is a pic of Jeremy's deer.







BowSniper


----------



## lonesome dove

8 people in the woods and all together they only saw 5 deer. 3 were running!


----------



## MonroeTaco

We had 7 guys this weekend-Friday evening thru this morning- nobody saw squat!! Heard a few shots Saturday right before dark.


----------



## K80

Here is a link to  some deer that me and my brother killed in Monday morning.  http://www.forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=152141

I took my other brother hunting Friday but wasn't able to get him on any because he had his 8 year old son with him and the area I knew he would see something in would not accomadate him and my nephew.  Sat. morning my brother was a little under the weather so I took my nephew with me and we froze our tail off and didn't see a thing but I did leave the stand early because it was so cold and I didn't want my nephew getting to cold.  I did let my nephew shoot my 6mm a few times, it was the first time he has ever shot a gun and he kept 3 out of 5 in a 5" circle and one was in an 8 to 10 inch cirle.  I wish I would have gotten him shooting on film but I didn't think about it.


----------



## Jubal

We had a few guys hunting Thurs-Sat.  My uncle dropped his second big buck for the season on Sat evening.  A very big 8 pt slipping through a cutover.  Other small bucks were seen and some does, my cousin took one doe on an evening hunt coming to a persimmon tree.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

hunted wed afternoon, thursday, and friday.  Saw 6 deer in all, 2 bucks, a small 4 and a nice 6.  Passed on all of them.  Had the safety off on a doe but she wouldnt jump the fence to our side.  4 pointer was chasing a doe.  My Dad killed an ok 8 that was chasing a doe hard on Tuesday.  Its a very late rut for Lincoln County...


----------



## Jubal

everybody done in Wilkes?  My trips to GA are over, maybe some of my other family will be down.  We don't usually hunt too hard in Dec other than the week after Christmas.


----------



## Seminole61pf

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> hunted wed afternoon, thursday, and friday.  Saw 6 deer in all, 2 bucks, a small 4 and a nice 6.  Passed on all of them.  Had the safety off on a doe but she wouldnt jump the fence to our side.  4 pointer was chasing a doe.  My Dad killed an ok 8 that was chasing a doe hard on Tuesday.  Its a very late rut for Lincoln County...



If you shoot well and drop her DRT, I don't think anyone is going to argue about a doe 1 foot on the wrong side of the fence......


----------



## Jubal

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> hunted wed afternoon, thursday, and friday.  Saw 6 deer in all, 2 bucks, a small 4 and a nice 6.  Passed on all of them.  Had the safety off on a doe but she wouldnt jump the fence to our side.  4 pointer was chasing a doe.  My Dad killed an ok 8 that was chasing a doe hard on Tuesday.  Its a very late rut for Lincoln County...



thanks for passing the youngins by the way.


----------



## Jubal

Seminole61pf said:


> If you shoot well and drop her DRT, I don't think anyone is going to argue about a doe 1 foot on the wrong side of the fence......



yep, i'd bet someone would argue.  i know i would if i caught somebody doing that to me, doe or buck.


----------



## Seminole61pf

Jubal said:


> yep, i'd bet someone would argue.  i know i would if i caught somebody doing that to me, doe or buck.



Might have too much time on your hands if you get all worked up about that. Come on, unless you are hunting dab smack in the middle of 1000 acres of private land, the deer you hunt move on and off your property and are exposed to other hunters.


----------



## Jubal

Seminole61pf said:


> Might have too much time on your hands if you get all worked up about that. Come on, unless you are hunting dab smack in the middle of 1000 acres of private land, the deer you hunt move on and off your property and are exposed to other hunters.



i believe the key words were "wrong side of the fence", I wasn't talking about if a deer I see walks "off" my property.  It's called trespassing, look up the definition.  You'd never convince me that if you were sitting in your stand and watched me take a deer on your side that you'd sit by and do nothing.  If I'd take a doe on your side you better guarantee I'd take that big ole buck.


----------



## Seminole61pf

Jubal said:


> i believe the key words were "wrong side of the fence", I wasn't talking about if a deer I see walks "off" my property.  It's called trespassing, look up the definition.  You'd never convince me that if you were sitting in your stand and watched me take a deer on your side that you'd sit by and do nothing.  If I'd take a doe on your side you better guarantee I'd take that big ole buck.



Don't worry, I would never see it. I won't hunt that close to someone else. But assuming I did, my problem would not be with a deer shot one (1) singular foot over the line. My problem would be that apparently you are a quicker shot than I. Perhaps not the point to push.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

any news on wilkes?  I hunted last weekend.  Saw a doe fri afternoon and one sat morning (she's dead now.)  Buddy also saw one fri morning.  Nothing much going on, though.


----------



## pcann

*OUCH!!!*

Haven't seen anything in the last two times out. The weather changes are killing me.  And to make matters worse if anyone drives by Fishing Creek they will notice that my hunting club had a atom bomb dropped on it. The owner of our land had 88 acres cut. I just hope they clean some of it up. Who knows what will happen with the land afer all this.


----------



## Limb Walker

Hunted Saturday in Wilkes.  Saw 3 (2 worked same scrape)bucks 3 does.  Another saw 5 does and another saw 2 bucks and 3-4? does.  We maybe seeing small short second rut on this property.  Little to no pressure and trophy managed.


----------



## hicktownboy

Classes were over so I headed to the woods Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday morning.  My buddy shot his first deer, a doe.  Took us 3 days and 5 hunts, but he finally got it.  Not too many deer seen because of the warm weather, but it was all worth it seeing him kill his first.


----------



## tcward

pcann said:


> Haven't seen anything in the last two times out. The weather changes are killing me.  And to make matters worse if anyone drives by Fishing Creek they will notice that my hunting club had a atom bomb dropped on it. The owner of our land had 88 acres cut. I just hope they clean some of it up. Who knows what will happen with the land afer all this.



I saw that pcann. Good chance to throw some winter rye out!


----------



## Dupree

about to leave to go for the weekend. Good luck to all (including myself)!


----------



## hicktownboy

Waited til this rain and wind got out of here to head out.  Thinking about leaving in an hour or so.  Anybody see any deer this weekend?  They might be all running around on my place with no one to shoot.  Just wish they are still doing that when I sit in the stand in the morning at a mere 26 degrees.  Good luck.  Anyone else gonna be down there let me know and we could get together.


----------



## Dupree

4 people hunting this weekend killed 2 does and a 10 point. one sat morning, one sat evening, and one this morning.


----------



## Jubal

4x4tacomasd said:


> 4 people hunting this weekend killed 2 does and a 10 point. one sat morning, one sat evening, and one this morning.



how big was the 10 pt?

my uncle hunted some this weekend, seen 3 small bucks and some does.  no kills.


----------



## Dupree

Jubal said:


> how big was the 10 pt?
> 
> my uncle hunted some this weekend, seen 3 small bucks and some does.  no kills.



about 15" inside. It was a 2.5 year old deer. Very pretty, said it was with 2 8 pointers and they were all running together down a hill. It was his first buck so We didnt come down too hard for shooting such a young buck with potential. Its hocks were black and stinking. The doe I shot stunk as well.


----------



## hicktownboy

anobody been lately??  any movement at all??


----------



## pcann

Haven't seen a thing. Hoping to finish off the season with atleast 1 deer for the freezer.

Merry Christmas ALL!!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

heading down this weekend to Lincoln Co for one last Northern Zone deer hunt!


----------



## pcann

Same here. Me and the boys are heading out Sunday after church amd staying untill Tuesday for the final hunt of the year. Who knows maybe we'll see something.


----------



## hicktownboy

The only thing I killed hunting this last week of the season is TIME!!

Thanks for all the posts this year, enjoyed it all!


----------



## ppope

*Quail Hunting in Wilkes County*

Gentlemen,

I realize that most of you are hunting deer in Wilkes County, but we are starting a Quail Hunting Plantation in Washington.  If you have any friends that have bird dogs and might be interested in guiding some quail hunts please give them my email address.  tuscansan@yahoo.com

Thanks for your help!


----------



## pcann

*zero meat in the freezer*

Wow I hunted alot this season and saw several young bucks and only one doe. It was a good season for seeing bucks and letting them walk to get bigger.  

We are hoping to have a better year next year. 
  Hope you all have a safe new year.

Pcann out!!!


----------



## hicktownboy

Have a good one pcann.  Thanks for the posts!  Enjoyed all posts from everyone!  Not sure I will be in Wilkes next year, but sure did enjoy the conversation with yall!


----------



## K80

Happy Birthday Pcann!!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

so how many deer got killed?  Between myself, my Dad, and my brother in law, we took 6 off our place right over the line in Lincoln Co.


----------



## K80

I took three and I think there were 7 or 8 more taken off of our club by other members. There were also around 10 hogs killed off of my club.


----------



## Jubal

500 acres, 4 members took 3 nice bucks and 1 doe.  Never been "unbalanced" on the buck to doe kill but we weren't able to hunt any late season much when we normally take our does.


----------



## Howard Roark

K80shooter said:


> I took three and I think there were 7 or 8 more taken off of our club by other members. There were also around 10 hogs killed off of my club.



We took 0 hogs this year.  I don't believe any were seen by members.  We are on the broad river which is great habitat.


----------



## K80

Howard Roark said:


> We took 0 hogs this year.  I don't believe any were seen by members.  We are on the broad river which is great habitat.



There is a lady that bought a tract on the broad river that says that there will be no hunting on her land and that she plans on making it some type of preserve with food plots and etc.  This could very well be where the hogs in the area are if she is feeding them with no hunting pressure, I’ve heard that hogs are very sensitive to hunting pressure.  I have rabbit hunted this tract many times, deer hunted it a few times, and grew up running trot lines and swimming in the river so I know the land pretty good and it has a fair amount of swamp land that would make a great home for the hogs.  I've heard some her plans as well as some not so good things about her from people that used to hunt this land for 20+ years, there is a GREAT chance that all I've heard is biased so I don't know how true the rest of it is about the preserve thing.  I do know that the lady did buy the tract because I have read the deed.


----------



## seeker

I've hunted near Tignall sence 1978 and this was one of our worst years ever.  I only took one doe off our property.  I let three eight pointers walk and several sixes and smaller.  On the otherhand, I did harvest the deer seen in my avatar in another county.


----------



## Jubal

seeker said:


> I've hunted near Tignall sence 1978 and this was one of our worst years ever.  I only took one doe off our property.  I let three eight pointers walk and several sixes and smaller.  On the otherhand, I did harvest the deer seen in my avatar in another county.



yeah, i aint breaking out my violin over your story with a pic of you behind a 160"....congrats


----------



## hicktownboy

Jubal said:


> yeah, i aint breaking out my violin over your story with a pic of you behind a 160"....congrats



me neither!

Anyone know of a club over off Skull Shoals road?  I had a lease near there and the guy is going to sell it, but I like the area.  Send me a PM, willing to plant foodplots for the club and provide some club stands.  Thanks!
htb


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

anybody doing any turkey hunting in wilkes coming up?  seen any birds/heard any gobblers yet?


----------



## hicktownboy

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> anybody doing any turkey hunting in wilkes coming up?  seen any birds/heard any gobblers yet?



saw a dozen or so birds about 3 weekend ago!  2 gobblers in the group...


----------



## K80

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> anybody doing any turkey hunting in wilkes coming up?  seen any birds/heard any gobblers yet?



Yep I hope to be there almost every weekend.  I haven't been out to the club since Nov. but I did see a flock of about 30-40 one evening while deer hunting.  I've also seen a few birds here and there while riding the club roads.


----------



## MonroeTaco

Heck, with all the coyotes we've had on the land, I hope we have some birds left. I'll find out in a few weeks.


----------



## Dupree

K80shooter said:


> Yep I hope to be there almost every weekend.  I haven't been out to the club since Nov. but I did see a flock of about 30-40 one evening while deer hunting.  I've also seen a few birds here and there while riding the club roads.



saw plenty in deer season next to you, but I turkey hunted out there last year and only heard 2 birds. One gobbled one time, and it was on yalls land, and the other was on ross' land and he gobbled twice, but he was right on the line next to those big cow pastures. Saw at least 30 hens in one group the last time I was out there (end of january)


----------



## K80

4x4tacomasd said:


> saw plenty in deer season next to you, but I turkey hunted out there last year and only heard 2 birds. One gobbled one time, and it was on yalls land, and the other was on ross' land and he gobbled twice, but he was right on the line next to those big cow pastures. Saw at least 30 hens in one group the last time I was out there (end of january)



I'm sure those are the same ones I saw.  The group I saw was mainly hens and young ones.  If there are hens there must be gobblers.  Our land wasn't turkey hunted last year and I can't tell you when the last time it was.  Most of the past members have only been after bucks.  We have a big change in members this year, 4 old ones out and 4 new members coming in.  Two maybe three turkey hunters in the group this year.  

I hope it doesn't get over killed!!!!  I need to find a few more spots.  Maybe I will be able to find someone that wants to be in a hunting video and one can film one hunt and the other film the next hunt or something.


----------



## Sterlo58

*gobblers hammerin'*

They were shakin the woods Saturday morning. I called the bird in the picture in for a friend. That was his first bird.
It had two beards, one 11" and one 6" plus 1 1/4" spurs.
It was rattlin' the woods gobblin like crazy all the way until he met his maker.


----------



## Jubal

Sterlo58 said:


> They were shakin the woods Saturday morning. I called the bird in the picture in for a friend. That was his first bird.
> It had two beards, one 11" and one 6" plus 1 1/4" spurs.
> It was rattlin' the woods gobblin like crazy all the way until he met his maker.



NICE!


----------

